# 500ml Bottles



## dags333 (26/2/10)

g,day all . just want to know how much sugar or dextrose to prime a 500 ml bottle as my mate drinks German beers . and gave me a shit load of them .

also i am going to bulk prime a brew on the weekend and want to know if it would be better to use dextrose or sugar for the bulk prime . also if somebody could tell me the differences between the 2 for bulk priming . 

the brew i am bottling is tooheys draft . just a can of shit by what i read about it . well if its that bad 
i am crutching the sheep on the weekend so i will put some dags in it . that should change the taste a bit ( kiwi bitter) :icon_vomit:


----------



## roverfj1200 (26/2/10)

To prime a 500ml bottle I would use the priming scoop for a 375ml bottle. It over gases a 375 so it should be good for a 500.

I always use dex to bulk prime at about 160g for 23 litres. So why not bulk prime for the 500ml bottles and do away with priming each one..


Cheers


----------



## phinnsfotos (27/2/10)

I thought the whole point of bulk priming is that you don't have to care about the size of the bottles. 

Any hoooooo, plenty of good info on bulk priming:

http://www.byo.com/images/stories/primingchart.pdf


----------



## brocky_555 (27/2/10)

I find that 1 carb drop per 500 ml bottle works well or get one of those 3 way measuring spoons they work pretty well if you a variety of sizes.


----------



## Weizguy (27/2/10)

phinnsfotos said:


> I thought the whole point of bulk priming is that you don't have to care about the size of the bottles.
> 
> Any hoooooo, plenty of good info on bulk priming:
> 
> http://www.byo.com/images/stories/primingchart.pdf


I'm not very big on "+ 1" posts, but I have to agree here.

Just bulk priime with the right amount and the amount in each bottle is sorted. Not much difference between sucrose and dextrose for priming rate AFAIK, but dextrose seems to me to produce a smoother carbonation, unless left too warm to carbonate.

Hope this helps.

Les out


----------



## Nick JD (27/2/10)

How fizzy do you want it?


----------



## dags333 (27/2/10)

thank you all for the feed back . i am going to bulk prime all my brews . i just wanted to know how much sugar for a single 500 ml bottle as i am trying to learn as much as i can .it was the only one i did not know.
nick jd . well mate i like it fizzy .i hate it flat like the shit i am drinking now lol (old clone with carb drops)
but i am not complaining after hanging around sheep's asses all day .it taste great 

also have another question .we live on tank water on the farm and i was reading on the broad about 
somebody saying not to use tank water in a brew because it gets contaminated . well i am still alive 
lol. i thought it would be one of the best . ( i could be wrong) we use our day in day out so its very clean
super clean . can you pro brewers fill me in thanks. dags


----------



## marksfish (27/2/10)

so no birds or possums shit on your roof?


----------



## manticle (27/2/10)

dags333 said:


> thank you all for the feed back . i am going to bulk prime all my brews . i just wanted to know how much sugar for a single 500 ml bottle as i am trying to learn as much as i can .it was the only one i did not know.
> nick jd . well mate i like it fizzy .i hate it flat like the shit i am drinking now lol (old clone with carb drops)
> but i am not complaining after hanging around sheep's asses all day .it taste great



Fizz is measured in volumes of carbon dioxide. The beauty of bulk priming is that you can directly control that level of fizz. Some people may carbonate different beers differently - a hefeweizen will traditionally be fizzier than an English mild for example.

Therefore the answer to your question 'how much' is only really answerable with another question which is the one asked by Nick. How much depends on what you like. If you like it fizzy as you say then I would recommend you look at anything above 2.7 volumes of CO2.

If you go here: http://hbd.org/cgi-bin/recipator/recipator/carbonation.html you will find a list of styles in a drop down menu. Click the one that best describes the beer you are making and it will give you a typical carbonation range. Enter figure that you think you want then enter the other details and it will calculate a total amount of sugar required to give you that level. It's basically a single amount for bulk priming but you can break that down to individual bottle amounts if you want. Alternatively instead of typing in the whole batch size, just type in '0.5 L'.


----------



## dags333 (27/2/10)

thanks manticle for the info. appreciate it bro
marksfish. at least i know what im drinking i would take bird shit any day over the shit you drink .


----------



## praxis178 (27/2/10)

dags333 said:


> also have another question .we live on tank water on the farm and i was reading on the broad about
> somebody saying not to use tank water in a brew because it gets contaminated . well i am still alive
> lol. i thought it would be one of the best . ( i could be wrong) we use our day in day out so its very clean
> super clean . can you pro brewers fill me in thanks. dags



Spent 8 years on tank water and brewed with it all the time, only thing to watch out for is the chemistry, as it's very soft (good for pilsners), so for other things you will need some brew salts, but as I never bothered I can't really shed much light on that facet.

Oh yeah, here's a brief list of what we found at the bottom of the tank the time we tried to clean it: jelly snake sausages 6, frog skeletons 20 (stopped counting), live frogs 20-30 and one live snake. There was also a 4" thick layer of black who knows what slimy goo. No problems before nor after, yeast and humans are amazing things! :icon_vomit:

Edit: trimmed the quote.


----------



## marksfish (27/2/10)

you may well prefer your tank water over melbournes town water but if you use unboiled water in your brews but you should know what is in it. 


p.s i do carbon filter.


----------



## marksfish (27/2/10)

http://www.citywestwater.com.au/about/docs...Report_2009.pdf

i know what shit im drinking :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jazman (27/2/10)

If you are are brewing kits i would advise you to boil the water first before using but if your are using gtain rain water is good witha few thing like gypsum and a bit of zinc for the yeasties


----------



## dags333 (27/2/10)

thomes j .well thats amazing mate .i have lived on tank water all my life and havent had all that shit in our tank 
you should of opened up a aquarium you would of made a fortune (maybe you should of had a smaller sieve) **** mate i was due for a laugh . 
markfish well mate i am wondering if they use melborne water for melboure bitter .i hope not .thats one of worst beer in the country . well dudes i had a shit of a day today .but you guys just got me out of that lol


----------



## Nick JD (27/2/10)

I brewed K&K on tank water for years with no problems. If anything I think the yeast does better without all that chlorine.

And what on earth do bacteria have to eat in almost pure water? 

A lot of Microbiologits here - I'm off to buy some weetbix to find my degree.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (27/2/10)

ahh - its only city folk who are convinced that tank water is somehow contaminated - those of us who grew up in the country and drank it all our lives might have a more rustic, but probably a better practical, understanding of the situation... what with never even having heard of anyone getting sick from their tank.

You drain it out if an actual possum manages to die in there ... short of that all the dust, bird poo, dead bugs etc sink to the bottom and the tap is situated 6 inches above it. Clean clear pure and good tasting - I'd brew with tank water any day. I _would_ boil it before adding it to a fermenter... but I do that with town water too because I am paranoid.


----------

